# Violin scroll extension



## ags123 (Apr 23, 2009)

I am a violinist who is looking to make/buy in a store a violin scroll extension. I have attached an image of the type of design I am thinking off. Basically it is a wooden piece with 2 screws.
I have absolutely no woodworking experience and have the following tools
a) hammer
b) 1 blunt chisel
c)sharpening stone
d) small hobby wood plane
e)1 drill with drill bits etc
Whats the easisest way for me to make this? If I can buy pre formed wood and then drill to put in the screw threads. Please let me know what other options I have.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

It would take a solid block of wood, and a few carving tools, a sharp pocket knife, and few chisels. Draw your pattern out on the block of wood and carve it out. That's how it can done.


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

May i ask what it is for.


----------



## ags123 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Thanks gave it a first shot(but not too successful)*

Thanks cabinet man gave it a first shot, I was able to get a wood piece as shown in the picture attached but then I tried to chisel out cut 7 the last piece and the whole thing broke.
cut 5 and 6 are easy, but without cutting 7 the piece wont dislodge, now as this whole thing is surrounded I cant saw it off , the chisel+hammer method just broke the piece as it becomes slightly flimsy once the 6 cuts have been made.
Please advise how to get arround this.I used redwood about 1 inch wide. I dont know if I should get some other wood like maple or oak or something. Please let me know.

Scribbles this is to make the violin more compatible to my sitting down playing posture.(As I am 6 ft tall without this extra 4 inches in extension I have to bend too much and get back ache because of this.)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

Wouldn't adding 4" change the way the instrument sounds?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ags123 said:


> Thanks cabinet man gave it a first shot, I was able to get a wood piece as shown in the picture attached but then I tried to chisel out cut 7 the last piece and the whole thing broke.
> cut 5 and 6 are easy, but without cutting 7 the piece wont dislodge, now as this whole thing is surrounded I cant saw it off , the chisel+hammer method just broke the piece as it becomes slightly flimsy once the 6 cuts have been made.
> Please advise how to get arround this.I used redwood about 1 inch wide. I dont know if I should get some other wood like maple or oak or something. Please let me know.



I would do #7 first, as it won't be causing stress on longrain that remains from what was removed. You could use a tennon saw or a back say, or even a hack saw and make straight down cuts for the edges, and then cut diagonals to the inside corners to remove a small triangle of wood. Then clean out the bottom.

Redwood is too soft for this type of project. Maple would be much better. Not as grainy, closed pore and very dense. The downside to maple for you will be that it's harder to shape.


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

Where are you located? mabie one of us could help you.


----------



## ags123 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Thanks will go and try on maple*

ScottyB: Actually you may be right about that, but I dont play western classical. In my music speed is important and hence the violin needs to be firmly lodged between my chest and feet(seated). I am trying to make this posture ergomic with the extension.

Cabinetman: I will go and get a block of maple and give this a shot today.Thanks
Scribbles: I am in the SF bay area(But as currently unemployed ;( I am looking for the least costly option and thought making it myself may be the cheapest.)


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

ScottyB,

In a perfect tune instrument it wouldn't affect anything. Of course we don't live in a perfect world, and as a result there will be slight changes in instrument vibration that might change it slightly. That said, adding length at that end shouldn't change much about the way the instrument resonates. The majority of the sound comes from the body resonating, and adding this extension- particularly above the strings as indicated- shouldn't affect much of anything. It might have a slight effect, but not significant, especially as an "add on" part .

FrankP


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

I am in Sacramento. If you want to make the road trip I will make it for free, I am happy to trade for some word of mouth. And I have piles and piles of maple lying around. I use the little pieces for firewood, lol..


----------



## ags123 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Thanks for the replies*

Thank you guys for all the replies, As the scroll and pegbox of the violin look quite delicate, I had also posted in a luthier forum on how safe this design is. It seems this is not recommended as the scroll may crack with screws etc. So I am following up on the luthier forum to identify a safer solution.(Scribbles, thank you for your very generous offer, once I identify this solution I will PM you, thanks so much)


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

I was thinking you can not put a screw into the scroll, But if you cut the extension properly, and fit it well it would act like a cradle and not need screws. You are only pushing down correct?


----------



## ags123 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Downward force*

Scribbles, yes its mainly pushing down. But from the Lutherie form Carl has given me a more safer design(I have attached it for info). Currently it looks very doable with wood piece, 1 saw and 1 drill. I will give it a shot and post once I have a decent working model.
Thanks again for the help.

A


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Do you use a kuhn or a pad? This should allow more movement.
My wife worked in a violin shop while in college. I will ask her later today what she thinks about your design.
PM me. Or switch to the viola. Strings for a violin only go up to a fullsize.If you extend it then you wont find strings to fit.


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

That is along the lines of what i was thinking. Keep us wpdated.:thumbsup:


----------



## ags123 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Update: Success*

Thought I would update with some pics of my second attempt based on suggestions from Carl in the Lutherie forum. Please find attached the pics. This attachment is stable.Mainly used a Hole saw to remove the circular part then used a coping saw and tons of sand paper. Thank you for all your help and suggestions.

Sincerely
A


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm going to just back off of this one.


----------

